# Home made props



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Large tombstone 1


















skull pillar/post chain thingy's










mad scientist bubbletron 2000


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That's quite a few really nice props. You show great creativity.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Home made, always the best.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

thanks guys.

aside from the gf clock & foam skulls/plastic chain, all these props were made from found items (free).


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Don't you love it when you get stuff for free and make something amazing from it? Your props are very well done.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm diggin' your props, especially the tombstone and the clock. Nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well done, and you can't beat free

The coffin is striking.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Great job!!! Especially adore the clock :biggrinkin:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice stuff! Very creative!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

What a great assortment of stuff you made, and all really well done!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Great props ya got there! The clock is friggin' awesome. I like the devil tail.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

thanks everyone!
out of all the props the creature crate/monster box racked up the most scares...
i set a motion sensor to short range, you had to be close to set it off


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Home made props are always the best.


----------



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

I really like the grandfather clock.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

The whole collection is top notch. Well done!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow, nice! as others have said my favorite is the clock!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

very nice coffin, though my fav is the Haunted Mansion clock. Great job!!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

thanks everyone...the clock seems to be the fav here.
time to build another one i think


----------

